# Leesville 10/11 - 10/17



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm going to Leesville for a weeks vacation Oct 11-17.
Anyone gonna be out there ?
I'll be camping in the primitive sites near Clow's.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

How did the trip go? Tough weather. Would love to hear a report.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

If I had boated even one fish, this report would have come sooner. Trolled and trolled and trolled with no rips. Raised a bunch of fish casting but not one would take a figure 8. Raised a huge fish (48 or so) on a 7" black bucktail. It was the biggest fish I ever had follow a lure. I talked to every musky boat out there that week and did not hear of a single fish caught.
EH


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Muskie fishing that why you have to love it or who would keep doing it? I caught my fist muskie 40 some years back and the big girls still make my heart skip a few beats when they follow in like that


----------



## Boatboss (Mar 20, 2005)

Wife and I have been out several times the last couple of days, Have had plenty of follows, but no hook ups till we started trolling, She boated a 40" and I lost a smaller one, Sisson in the blue/silver and texas red was working good, hope that helps.
Boatboss...


----------



## Boatboss (Mar 20, 2005)

esoxhunter said:


> I'm going to Leesville for a weeks vacation Oct 11-17.
> Anyone gonna be out there ?
> I'll be camping in the primitive sites near Clow's.



I live at Hensel's Landing at the far north end of the lake across from Petersburg Marina. Would like to hook up with you and get a few pointers. Wife is up 2 muskies to my zero. Boy I'm catching all kinds of ribbin. Let me know if this is possible. My e-mail is as follows,
[email protected]
Hope to hear from you. Mike...


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

If you look at the original post, this was in 2004, not 2005.


----------



## Boatboss (Mar 20, 2005)

Opps  , sorry bout that, guess thats why I'm a junior member LOL


----------

